# Lowrance Elite-9 Ti2 Question



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Cant answer your question, but FMT guy discouraged me from buying the TI2 because of subpar resolution. Thats why they were heavily discounted. You say you may purchase other machine, the new Elite FS suppossedly fixes the resolution problem. But i havent seen any real life experience as its just hitting the market.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

The chips have to stay in, only the base Lowrance map in embedded. Some higher end units have two chip slots, but either way, only selected chart source shows. Your saved Tracks should show up no matter the chart source


----------



## 10000islandangler (May 12, 2015)

Thank you both for the help. I understand now what I should have done and what I need to do.


----------



## RussellK (4 mo ago)

@10000islandsangler 
I just picked up 12 inch Elite ti2 unit from Walmart for $600 which is a smoking deal as long as FMT is working fine. What is your experience with the unit? Thank you


----------

